# cyberJack Komfort Reader

## DieterK

Hello,

is there anyone with a working cyberJack Komfort reader?

I tried to install it (using the cyberjack-package OR with the drivers from the website) but without any luck.

There is no libctapi-cyberjack.so in my lib-dir, not sure why. Programs like Hibiscus need it.

The cyberjack-tool finds my reader, but i can't use it with other tools. 

The only driver i have is:

u

```
sr/lib64/readers/usb/libifd-cyberjack.bundle/Contents/Linux/libifd-cyberjack.so.6.0.0
```

pcscd seems to find the reader with this driver, but i can't use tools like Hibiscus with it  :Sad: 

```
00000013 eventhandler.c:387:EHStatusHandlerThread() Card inserted into REINER SCT cyberJack RFID komfort (2190626832) 00 00
```

Thanks

----------

## SamuliSuominen

I've added missing udev rules to cyberjack-3.99.5_p02-r1 based on work in https://bugs.gentoo.org/388329

As for this "ctapi" library you are referring to, it was removed from 3.99.5_p02 but is still available in 3.3.5-r2, nothing should require it anymore... 

Hope that helps

----------

